# At home gymnastics/dance?



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I know there is some stuff you just can't do at home for fear of getting hurt but I would like to find a video or something for my DD5. She was taking a gymnastics/tumbling class at our group meeting and really enjoyed it. We are not able to go to our group meetings anymore right now so I would like to get something she can do at home. 

Maybe dance......anything that would envolve her moving around. She just loves it!

Do you guys know of anything like that? 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

You know, at five, she should be just enjoying the music and the movement, and not training for anything. I know the temptation (I do!), but an untrained person can injure your child in trying to teach, and sometimes permanently. And really, love for music and movement is the core skill here, not dance steps or flips. Put some music on for her and dance around with her---it will do you both a world of good with no risks.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

In the Love to Learn catalog they have a video that sounds like what you may want.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Julia said:


> You know, at five, she should be just enjoying the music and the movement, and not training for anything. I know the temptation (I do!), but an untrained person can injure your child in trying to teach, and sometimes permanently. And really, love for music and movement is the core skill here, not dance steps or flips. Put some music on for her and dance around with her---it will do you both a world of good with no risks.


OH! I completly agree with what you are saying! I am not wanting to really teach her anything since I am not trained and she could possibly get hurt. I just wanted something that would tell her dance this way, turn this way, etc. I am not a dancer and have NO skills in that department. If I tried to dance with her it would be more of a comedy act then dancing!  

THANK YOU!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Cara said:


> In the Love to Learn catalog they have a video that sounds like what you may want.


OHOHOHOH! Running to find catalog now..............THANK YOU!

:dance: <<<<<<The extent of my dancing abilities!
hehe


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

There are some kids CDs with songs that have you do different things. Some include ribbons which are always fun (just tie a ribbon or light scarf to a stick). The CDs are usually on Amazon and places like that. "Greg and Steve" have a few CDs I use for my preschool gymnastics classes. I don't know all the titles but you can start with searching for "Kids in Motion" or "Kids in Action". Those are both pretty nice.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Look in your public library children's section. We have not used such a tape, but I saw a friend (who has a daughter) checking out a dance VCR tape once.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

How about a good game of Simon Says while you have some music on. There are some simple dance things that you both can do for fun like the Hokey Pokey, the Chicken Dance or even the Macarena. Maybe Googling line dances would be helpful. It doesn't matter how funny either of you look its the body movement and having fun together that counts.


----------

